# wi-fi problem after installation

## Mansoff

In minimal cd (LiveCD) i had wi-fi worked.

after installation gentoo doesnt see my wi-fi adapter (ifconfig -a).

I uses genkernel.

what can i do?

p.s. can only use wi-fi internet cuz ethernet adapter doesnt work. and can use livecd for internet connection.

----------

## wizulis

what wireless card do you have? Probably correct modules aren't loaded.   

You could check it using lspci command.

----------

## Mansoff

wizulis,

atheros ar5bxb63.

What do I need to use genkernel --menuconfig all?

----------

## wizulis

couldn't find which driver is needed, but you could boot the livecd do a lspci -v, there you can find out witch drivers is used. Then on the installed system cd to /usr/src/linux  and do a 

```
grep SMTH .config
```

Replacing the SMTH with the needed option for the driver to be compiled(google it  :Smile:  ). If it is not set, then it will need to be added somehow through kernel configuration.  If it is set, then check if its loaded via lsmod.

----------

## Mansoff

Thanks! now internet works after remaking kernel.

How can i do to join wi-fi AP on booting?

I need to

```
wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -Dwext -c /etc/wifi.conf

dhcpcd wlan0
```

manual after start system to join. how make it automatic on boot?

----------

## wizulis

if your using Desktop Environment, you can just use something like NetworkManager or Wicd. (I think it is possible to use them with command line interface too )  :Smile: 

----------

